# Humidifier instead of reptifogger



## snodog (Feb 10, 2009)

Hey, can anyone help. I took apart the repti-fogger because the fan was making a really loud grinding noise it sounded awful. I was going to reinstall the fan it was rattling against the base making the noise but in the process now the stupid plate doesnt want to create the fog. 

I was just thinking I am putting my two tanks next to each other anyways and was wondering if some people can give instructions and advice to using a humidifier instead. I dont want to spend too much maybe around $40 or so and split the hose to the two tanks.


----------



## Alegre323 (Sep 2, 2011)

I bought a used humidifier off craigslist and modded it using parts from the reptifoggetr that broke on me.... Way.more fog and humidity. Just keep the ultrasonic humidifier away from the frogs and youre good. Run a hose and youre golden

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk


----------



## snodog (Feb 10, 2009)

cool never thought to look on craigslist.


----------



## Alegre323 (Sep 2, 2011)

Craigslist is the sh!t for used tanks and items for dart frogs lol

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk


----------



## mockachild (Apr 19, 2011)

I used a humidifier from Walgreens and plumbed it with hardware I got at Home depot. I think I used 1 inch piping narrowed to to 3/4 inch flexible tubing to drilled holes in the back of the tank.


----------



## Nate Mcfin (Sep 22, 2010)

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/pa...eally-easy-ultrasonic-humidifier-journal.html


----------



## Saurian (Oct 18, 2011)

What about the dust created by some of these? No big deal since it is just minerals in the h20? thanks.


----------



## Rhesus Feist (Jan 20, 2011)

Use RO/DI or distilled water in the humidifier and you wont have any problems with scale build up or dust.


----------



## jpstod (Sep 8, 2005)

Rhesus Feist said:


> Use RO/DI or distilled water in the humidifier and you wont have any problems with scale build up or dust.


And they last a lot longer using just RO / Distilled water


----------

